# Where can i get bloodworms?



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Hi i have two questions

1. Were can i get those rehydrating bloodworms blocks? ( You see them in packs of about 6 blocks in a wrapper open one and let it thaw or put it in water then put some in fish tank.) By the way PLEASE dont say order online becuase i dont think my parents would let me. lol And my pet store (get this) DOESNT sell them i dont know if the other pet stores do though.

2. Will my betta eat freeze dried tubifex blocks? ( You know the kind that you DONT let thaw or dehydrate.) Such as the brand i have wardle'y.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I haven't ever seen bloodworm blocks before. Hikari makes freeze dried brine shrimp in blocks so maybe they do the same to their bloodworms. IDK. The fd bloodworms I use are in a little bottle and not in blocks. I have no idea where to get the kind you are looking for.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Bloodworms are more of a treat for Bettas, not a main source of food. 
I've never heard of bloodworm blocks before.
If you don't already, I would stick with pellets as a main diet.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I haven't ever seen bloodworm blocks before. Hikari makes freeze dried brine shrimp in blocks so maybe they do the same to their bloodworms. IDK. The fd bloodworms I use are in a little bottle and not in blocks. I have no idea where to get the kind you are looking for.


 ok thanks. Hey can someone tell me if my betta wil eat tubifex blocks (freeze dried mine are wardley brand.)


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

well to be honest i never heard of bloodworm blocks either but my uncle has them and told me about them and i thought it was a good idea but my petstore didnt have them so yeah. will my betta eat freeze dried tubifex blocks? wardley brand. (as a once a week treat)


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

I've never heard of them, I would just buy the FDB


----------



## Buddy The Betta (Jun 22, 2009)

The bloodworm blocks are just the frozen ones that come in the packet of 12.
You can feed them the freeze dried tubifex worms, only as a treat!
You should try to find the freeze dried blood worms, too.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, whatever bloodworms you get, only feed them once a day, 1-2 times a week. I think once, I haven't fed them yet, I need to get to the store and get some so I'm not sure.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I get mine at Walmart.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I am surprised your pet store doesn't have any. Do you have a petsmart or petco?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They have great big cans of bloodworms at my Petsmart. I had to get a little bottle at another fish store. My bettas couldn't eat all those bloodworms in a great big can! It would last for years.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah they have a small container at Walmart for like 2-3 dollars, I've had that since may and it's barely a quarter gone.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I think my Petsmart has 3 or 4 different brands of bloodworms not to mention different size containers. Plus they have fd brinesrhimp and fd tubifex worms.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Okay so today i tried out giving him a tiny bit of freeze dried tubifex and he tried to eat it then spit it out and repeated until i finally netted the food out. So i think until i get bbloodworms midnight wont get to have a weekly treat but on the bright side he LOVES pellets! lol. By the way... BUBBLENEST action!!! Or at least i think. It looks like a small line of bubbles against the glass in the middle front of the tank! It wasnt there before is it a bubblenest?


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Maryrox247 said:


> Okay so today i tried out giving him a tiny bit of freeze dried tubifex and he tried to eat it then spit it out and repeated until i finally netted the food out. So i think until i get bbloodworms midnight wont get to have a weekly treat but on the bright side he LOVES pellets! lol. By the way... BUBBLENEST action!!! Or at least i think. It looks like a small line of bubbles against the glass in the middle front of the tank! It wasnt there before is it a bubblenest?


Okay i just checked again and now theres a smaller line of bubbles not to far left of the original. Bubblnest c:?:nstruction?


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

You know what Lulu loved? Those live ghost shrimp- I've never seen a fish freak out with happiness like that- she was swimming in circles and stuff. Then she tore them to pieces one at a time and ate them.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yummy! A nice shrimp dinner! Who wouldn't love that! lol


----------



## marian (Aug 12, 2009)

You can buy the frozen blodoworms at petco.I cut a cube into three.Store the two pieces for the coming days.Then disolve the one piece in some water.I use tweezers to feed the bloodworms in the am.I always heard never to feed freeze dried foods to bettas it could cause constipation.mine get the frozen in the a.m and pellets in the p.m.Once a week, I fast them, or give them a tiny piece of an inside of a pea.


----------



## Jynx (Jul 25, 2009)

They should make like- a tiny reverse lobster trap- so you can put live shrimp in there and they won't all be eaten at once. Do they make something like that? If they don't it's my idea! No stealing of my ideas! 
lol


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, the bubbles, if they stay put and aren't just from the filter, is a bubblenest.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

marian said:


> You can buy the frozen blodoworms at petco.I cut a cube into three.Store the two pieces for the coming days.Then disolve the one piece in some water.I use tweezers to feed the bloodworms in the am.I always heard never to feed freeze dried foods to bettas it could cause constipation.mine get the frozen in the a.m and pellets in the p.m.Once a week, I fast them, or give them a tiny piece of an inside of a pea.


I dont know if you should give them a little of the inside of a pea becuase i read somwhere that that can cause permanent damage to their digestive track.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

rb500 said:


> Yes, the bubbles, if they stay put and aren't just from the filter, is a bubblenest.


Just checked on midnight and the bubbles were gone. But maybe he will make one sometime.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Peas are bad for their digestive tract actually...


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes, that is another myth. Peas are very bad. they are carnivores and aren't made to digest things like peas


----------

